# Logo ausgliedern aus Simatic bzw. andere Steuerungen!



## godi (13 August 2007)

Hallo!

Kommt mir das nur so vor oder stimmt es wirklich das die Logo hier im Forum einen richtigen Aufschwung erlebt und in den Threats oft mehr Diskutiert wird als in manch wichtigeren / interessanteren Threats? 

(Nicht das ich jetzt wen beleidigen will, bin auch froh wenn ich mal was mit der Logo zu tun haben sollte das mir wer weiterhilft, aber manche Beiträge, wie zb. der mit den über 400 Eingängen usw., sind echt wizig) 

Wäre ja doch ne Idee die Logo aus Simatic bzw. andere Steuerungen auszugliedern! :-D 

Was meint ihr dazu?

godi


----------



## mr__mines (16 August 2007)

Wäre sicherlich eine einfache Lösung;


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

Logo aus dem Forum Ausgliedern wäre die Sinnvollere Lösung. 

Ich kann mich daran erinnern das so ein paar Kiffer sich mal mit der Logo beschäftigt haben sollen die diese Sanduhr doch Supporten. 
Man muss ja auch schon ganz schön Breit im Kopf sein um das Teil an die Grenze zu bringen das man hier im Forum um Hilfe dazu bitten muss.


PS: Wenn ich nun hier im Forum einen eigenen LOGO Bereich entdecke zweifele ich ernsthaft am Verstand von Markus. Ein Bereich Hobby-Automatisierung ist auch nicht das richtige. Was noch gehen würde wäre vielleicht sowas wie "Kleinststeuerungen" oder besser gleich Grundschulautomatisierung ;o)


----------



## godi (16 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich kann mich daran erinnern das so ein paar Kiffer sich mal mit der Logo beschäftigt haben sollen die diese Sanduhr doch Supporten.
> Man muss ja auch schon ganz schön Breit im Kopf sein um das Teil an die Grenze zu bringen das man hier im Forum um Hilfe dazu bitten muss.


 
zotos siehe Beitrag von Ralle :-D 

godi


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

godi schrieb:


> zotos siehe Beitrag von Ralle :-D
> 
> godi



Genau den meinte ich ;o)


----------



## the bang 2 (16 August 2007)

Interessant wäre vielleicht eine richtige Anfängersektion - gibt ja doch viele Grundlagenfragen....


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

the bang 2 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre vielleicht eine richtige Anfängersektion - gibt ja doch viele Grundlagenfragen....



*lol*

Hier halten sich doch alle für Profis. Und Ihre Fragen sind doch alle schwer sonst würden sie diese ja nicht stellen. 

Da die Grenze da nicht so klar ist sondern eher verschwommen hast Du die Fragen in zwei Bereichen dann verstreut. Das bringt gar nichts. Die immer wiederkehrende Fragen nach dem "Eltako" oder der Flankenerkennung wären z.B. mit den FAQs locker zu bewältigen. Aber das Suchen muss man 1. wollen und 2. wollen und 3. wollen und 4. können.


----------



## godi (16 August 2007)

the bang 2 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre vielleicht eine richtige Anfängersektion - gibt ja doch viele Grundlagenfragen....


 
Ja sicher aber nach welchen Kriterien soll man dann entscheiden ob es eine Anfängerfrage ist oder nicht?

Das nächste Problem ist manche glauben sie sind super drauf weil sie keinen Vergleich zu anderen Programmierern haben und die shreiben sicher nicht in diesen Thread.

Ja und einige glauben dann auch noch bei den Anfängern wird ihnen nicht geholfen und dann schreiben sie erst wieder ihre beiträge in Simatic weil hier einfach die meisten Leser sind. 
(Fällt mir auch sehr oft auf das Beiträge die gar nicht in Simatic gehören dort hineingeschrieben werden eben wegen der Angst das sie sonst keine Hilfe bekommen :twisted: )

Aber es wäre echt keine schlechte Idee so etwas zu machen mit "Grundlegende Fragen zur Programmierung und Schulaufgaben"
Da kann sich KAI mit fertigen Programmen in den Vordergrund setzen!   Spaß, da kann ich auch oft was lernen von KAI's Programmen. Sind echt gut! :-D 

godi


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

godi schrieb:


> ...
> Sind echt gut! :-D
> 
> ...



Abgeschrieben.


----------



## godi (16 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Abgeschrieben.


 
Was abgeschrieben?


----------



## Steve81 (16 August 2007)

Ich fände eine Rubrik Kleinststeuerungen oder Steuerrelais am sinnvollsten. Da kämen dann LOGO, Moeller easy u.s.w. rein.
Bin auch kein Freund von den Teilen, aber es gibt sie halt und sie gehören zur Automatisierungstechnik dazu.


----------



## repök (16 August 2007)

Ich wär dafür, das Siemens die LOGO! streicht -> weil echter mist.


----------



## the bang 2 (16 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> *lol*
> 
> Hier halten sich doch alle für Profis. Und Ihre Fragen sind doch alle schwer sonst würden sie diese ja nicht stellen.



Dafür sind es verdammt viele Fragen


----------



## Steve81 (16 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Ich wär dafür, das Siemens die LOGO! streicht -> weil echter mist.


Das wäre natürlich die Ideallösung, aber ich denke SIEMENS macht da nicht mit.


----------



## Kai (16 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Abgeschrieben.


 
Spinner.

Gruß Kai


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Die Logo ist schon ziemlich cool.
Ich finde es manchmal überraschend was Leute aus so ner kleinen Logo raus holen. Die ganze Menueführung, Bilder etc. lässt sich komplett verändern. Da haste dann eine kleine mini SPS mit einer mini HMI 

In Geräten die Betriebstunden auf bestimte Wartunsgteile benötigen etc. ist das doch mega Genial.


----------



## repök (16 August 2007)

Wer mit einer LOGO!  mehr als 3 Zeitrelais ersetzt, gehört für mich in eine Bäckerlehre!


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Nimm zum Beispiel einen Kompressor.
Dort müssen ständig Teile gewartet werden.
Mal den Filter, mal den Ölabscheider, mal die Riemen etc. etc.
Dazu hast du noch 2-3 Fehlermeldungen und bissel was zu steuern.

Perfekt für eine Logo


----------



## Steve81 (16 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Nimm zum Beispiel einen Kompressor.
> Dort müssen ständig Teile gewartet werden.
> Mal den Filter, mal den Ölabscheider, mal die Riemen etc. etc.
> Dazu hast du noch 2-3 Fehlermeldungen und bissel was zu steuern.
> ...


 
Du hast schon recht, es gibt einige Anwendungen, für die so ein LOGO sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann. Man sollte es aber nicht bis an seine Grenzen ausreizen.


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, es gibt einige Anwendungen, für die so ein LOGO sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann. Man sollte es aber nicht bis an seine Grenzen ausreizen.


 
Sonst macht es ja keinen Spass 

Wenn muss man die schon auslasten das jeder der die mal sieht dann meint *Boah Krass Ey*


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Wer mit einer LOGO!  mehr als 3 Zeitrelais ersetzt, gehört für mich in eine Bäckerlehre!



Ich bin mir sicher das die Leute da auch besser aufgehoben wären.


----------



## himbeergeist (16 August 2007)

Oh ha, heisses Thema. Ich habe mal angefangen mit Easy und Logo, dann kamen PS4 und S7 200 gefolgt von TD200 und TP070 oder TP177 micro. Mittlerweile habe ich eine 313C zum "spielen" und komme so Schritt für Schritt weiter. Mich stören die Fragen zu Logo nicht, ausser die Hausaufgaben-Schnorrer, die sind ätzend. 
Mein Vorschlag wäre eine eigene Rubrik für Logo und Easy, da kann reinschauen wer will, oder ebend auch nicht will. Jeder fängt mal klein an oder hat ein Problem mit einer neuen "schwierigen" Aufgabe. Es gibt auch Elektriker oder Instandhalter welche nicht Lehrgänge oder Schulungen besucht haben (oder können) aber trotzdem gerne auf diesen Gebiet weiter kommen wollen oder müssen.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2007)

LOGO sieht aus wie S7-CFC, aber so, als wäre ein Traktor drübergefahren.

Neurervorschlag:

Wenn man der LOGO einen Profibusanschluß verpassen würde, dann wäre es für eine S7-Zentralsteuerung eine ideale 
intelligente Vorverarbeitung mit Lokaler Notlauffunktion.

In dem Falle würde man die LOGO dann bestimmt nicht mehr so vergewaltigen, weil man ja was intelligentes "drüber hat".

Weiterer Vorteil:

WAF-Faktor = 100% 

denn sonst O-Ton W: immer wenn du nich da bist gibt Probleme mit der Steuerung. 

Mit LOGO (Lokal - Etage - Raum geht dann wenigstens EIN Licht an)



Da es das mit dem Profibus aber nicht gibt, habe ich halt keine LOGO. 

...


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> Mich stören die Fragen zu Logo nicht, ausser die Hausaufgaben-Schnorrer, die sind ätzend.


 

Machen wir einfach eine Rubrik für "HAUSAUFGABEN und SCHNORRER"


----------



## himbeergeist (16 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Machen wir einfach eine Rubrik für "HAUSAUFGABEN und SCHNORRER"


 
...:-D  da hat es bis weihnachten 2020 keinen eintag

grüße nach sachsen

Frank


----------



## zotos (16 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Machen wir einfach eine Rubrik für "HAUSAUFGABEN und SCHNORRER"



Also ich finde Hausaufgaben Hilfe nichts schlechtes. Solange es Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe ist. Manchmal muss man ein Problem nur neu Formuliert bekommen. Oder auch einen Tipp bekommen wie man etwas besser machen kann.

Es gibt aber auch User die denken man müsste den armen Hilfesuchenden alles auf dem silbernen Tablett servieren. Für wenige Code Zeilen 2 PDFs, 4 Screenshots und noch einem archivierten Step7 Programm an die Antwort hängen. Auch wenn der Fragesteller explizit von vorne herein eine Komplettlösung ablehnt. 

Die Lehrer sind ja auch nicht so doof und wissen nicht wo solche Lösungen herkommen. Wenn ich SPS-Unterricht geben würde, würde ich regelmäßig im wahrscheinlich größten und sicher besten deutschsprachigen sps-forum (www.sps-forum.de) vorbei schauen. 

Was mich aber schier in den Wahnsinn treibt. Sind die ganzen nicht Schüler die auf Kunden losgelassen werden und null Plan von der Automatisierung haben. In letzter Zeit kommen da fragen die mich am Standort Deutschland zweifeln lassen. Die Nation die gerade mal im Maschinenbau noch ein halbwegs guten Ruf hat.

Vielleicht doch an der Zeit sich selbstständig zu machen und sich föniglich für "Feuerwehr" Einsätze entlohnen lassen.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher was ich schlimmer finde. Leute die versuchen die Hausaufgaben zu erschnorren oder im Berufsleben stehen und hier nach absoluten Basics fragen.


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2007)

@zotos

Was sagste denn zu:


LOGO mit einen Profibusanschluß?


Gruß


----------



## godi (16 August 2007)

IBFS;93837
LOGO mit einen Profibusanschluß?
 
 
Gruß[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> OK aber dafür gibt es ja die intelligenten ET200 Profibusanschaltungen, oder?
> Die machen ja im Prinzip das selbe.
> Ausserdem könnte man ja da eine S7 200 auch verwenden aber ich denke solange das nicht mit Step 7 zum Programmieren geht oder total integriert werden kann wird sich das keiner (oder nur wenige) antun. Ich finde da verfehlt Siemens ihren Leitspruch "Totally Integrated Automation" total!
> 
> godi


----------



## IBFS (16 August 2007)

@godi

wenn du die ET200S-CPU meinst - zu teuer! 

bei LOGO sind direkt 230 Volt anschließbar und ist immer noch viel kleiner.


----------



## zotos (17 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> @zotos
> 
> Was sagste denn zu:
> 
> ...


Nur weil Du mich explizit gefragt hast. Ich finde die LOGO schrecklich da würde sich auch mit einem Profibusanschluß nichts daran ändern. Und wie schon so oft erwähnt. Das man die LOGO, die S7-200, die S7-300/400 mit Verschiedenen Programmierumgebungen versehen hat ist ein Witz.

Zumal die LOGO von der Programmierung her nicht sonderlich viel bietet... und das im Vergleich zu der Easy und vielen anderen Kleinststeuerungen die es auf dem Markt gibt.

Im Forum wurden schon andere Steuerungen in der Baufor besprochen und gelobt. Die LOGO verkauft sich wahrscheinlich nur über den Namen der draus steht.


----------



## TommyG (17 August 2007)

Wenn 

die LOGO sich gut und logisch bedienen ließe...

öö, deshalb favorisiere ich die Easy, aber jeder so wie er mag..

Ein separate Rubrik für Kleinsteuerungen wäre gut. Ebenso wie für Hauaufgaben, dann aber bitte ganz 'on top' , damit die, die sich keine Gedanken machen wollen, auch direkt drüber stolpern, ohne sich im Forum durchschnorren zu müssen.

Greetz


----------



## knabi (17 August 2007)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Wer kein LOGO haben will oder nicht damit arbeiten will - bitte schön, Ihr müßt es ja nicht einsetzen. Allerdings finde ich schon, daß man damit -ohne gleich als Bäcker zu arbeiten- durchaus mehr als 3 Zeitrelais ersetzen kann. Da stimme ich Maxi voll und ganz zu. Für Insellösungen wie Torsteuerungen, Kleinstmaschinen etc. gibt's preislich nix besseres (abgesehen natürlich von den direkten Konkurenten wie easy etc.).  Das Ding kostet um die 100 Euronen und ist mit 8 DIs und 4 DOs durchaus praxistauglich. Das es seit längerer Zeit nicht weiterentwickelt wird, liegt wohl an den übergeordneten Produktlinien, besonders die S7-200 käme sonst in Bedrängnis.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die LOGO bei "Sonstige Steuerungen" gut aufgehoben. 

Gruß Holger


----------



## zotos (17 August 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> ...
> Für Insellösungen wie Torsteuerungen, Kleinstmaschinen etc. gibt's preislich nix besseres (abgesehen natürlich von den direkten Konkurenten wie easy etc.).
> ...



Da steht es doch es gibt für den Preis besseres von den Konkurrenten.


----------



## knabi (17 August 2007)

Das ist zum Einen Geschmackssache, zum Anderen gibt es eben auch teilweise Kundenvorgaben. 
Pauschal würde ich die Produkte der Konkurrenten nicht als besser bezeichnen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## zotos (17 August 2007)

knabi schrieb:


> ...
> Das es seit längerer Zeit nicht weiterentwickelt wird, liegt wohl an den übergeordneten Produktlinien
> ...



Hier einige Zitate unbekannter Herkunft die da sehr gut passen: 

Nichts ist so gut das es nicht noch verbessert werden kann.

Ein Produkt in der Automatisierung dessen Weiterentwicklung gestoppt wurde ist faktisch tot.

Wenn man aufhört besser zu werden hat man aufgehört gut zu sein.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2007)

hallo,
eigentlich blöde diskussion, logo gehört zu den sonstigen steuerungen, und hat absolut eine berechtigung bei kleineren sachen, scheinbar kennt zotos die logo gar nicht 
und logo easy und konsorten sind mir lieber als eine spezial platine vom hersteller( der irgendwann nicht mehr da ist, oder exorbitante preise verlangt)


----------



## BodyKra (25 August 2007)

*LOGO lohnt sich*

Hallo,

Ich habe auch klein angefangen(LOGO 12/24RC) ohne schulungen oder sowas bin jetzt bei s7-200 mit TP177micro/OP73 die auch in meinen Haus verbaut ist .

Logo gehört in eine eigene Rubrik da es die bei Siemens auch gibt

Außerdem ist die bauform der LOGO Perfekt für den einbau in Standart
Hausverteilerschränke.und die progamierung mit LOGO SOFTCOMFORT ist die übersichtlichste aller siemenssteuerungen.


MfG Andy

:sm24:


----------



## repök (25 August 2007)

BITTE?
Habe ich was an den Augen, oder hat da wirklich einer LOGO und übersichtlich verwendet?


----------



## BodyKra (25 August 2007)

*Ja ist sie*

Alle Bausteine auf einer Seite inklusive Verknüpfung.
Besser geht es nicht.

Womit würdet ihr ein nockenschaltwerk(im Austausch) projektieren?
S7 200/300/400 viel zu teuer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sofern manche programmierer noch wissen was das ist.

MfG Andy

:sm24:


----------



## TobiasA (25 August 2007)

Naja. Kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. Also für 'ne Schrittkette mit etwas größeren Ausmaßen ist es der letzte Krampf, für Insellösungen und kleine, kompakte Programme ist es wirklich ganz nett zu programmieren.
Die Übersichtlichkeit leidet halt recht schnell, wenn das Programm größer wird.
Dann wiederum würde ich persönlich zu einer Vipa 100'er Reihe greifen.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## himbeergeist (25 August 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> .....Dann wiederum würde ich persönlich zu einer Vipa 100'er Reihe greifen.
> 
> Gruß, Tobias


 
...nie gehört. Hast Du dazu bitte für mich auch einen link?

Schönes WE an alle

Frank


----------



## gravieren (25 August 2007)

Hi


Da gibt es doch Google  
Gleich erster Treffer    

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=vipa+&meta=






Oder nimm den,  Ausnahmsweise ! 

http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-100v/


----------



## TobiasA (26 August 2007)

Jup. Genau den.

Lässt sich mit Step7 programmieren.

Ich kann auch, soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, die 100'er und 200'er Reihe untereinander kombinieren.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Andreas (26 August 2007)

Mahlzeit  

Da muß ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, Zotos glaubt wahrscheinlich immernoch das Ich auf das ding stehe (Siehe die T-Shirt Diskussion).

Ich bin seit zirka 5 Jahren in einer Instandhaltung und musste schon die ein oder andere Sache mit einer Logo realisieren. Da war von der Simplen Prüflehre die 5 Sensoren abgefragt hat bis über FU geregelte Lüftersteuerungen alles dabei. Ich musste erstaunlich schnell feststellen das die Logo im Automatisierungsbereich echt garnix zu suchen hat. Die Projektdokumentation ist fürn Arsch, das Programm ist unübersichtlich, schlimmer gehts kaum mehr. S7-200 ist auch mehr schlecht wie recht... hat immerhin HMI möglichkeiten.
Vor zwei Jahren kam ich dann in den genuss endlich mal eine größere Sache aufziehen zu dürfen (groß zumindest aus meiner Sicht, bin kein Techniker sondern stink normaler Elektriker/Elektroinstallateur!). Da bot sich doch mal die Ideale Gelegenheit mal die 300er auszutesten (315-2DP). Mit ein paar S5 Kentnissen und dem Handbuch war es auch garnicht so schwehr. War eigentlich das besste was mir passieren konnte.
Da ich beim Steuerungsbau immer sehr Stark auf Betriebssicherheit und Fehler Diagnose Möglichkeiten Achte (ich denke das kommt aus dem Instandhaltungsbereich so mit) hat sie die 300er Reihe oder die Vipa Steuerung bewährt.

Drunter gints nix mehr! Wenn so ein dämliches Logo abkackt weil dem Irgendwas nicht passt schraubt mir der Kunde den Kopf ab.
Meine Kollegen im Vorrichtungsbau dagegen ballern wirklich in jeden Schrank mindestens eine Logo rein. Dafür müssen die Ihren Schrott selbst Instandhalten wenn mal was Bruch geht.

Was ich eigentlich damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ist ganz einfach das ich seither keine Logo mehr eingesetzt habe! Und das aus gutem Grund.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## TommyG (26 August 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

100%ACK

und von Deinem Slang her merkt man sehr duetlich, dass du aus der Praxis und der IH kommst, prima!! Oft muss ich feststellen, das die Kollegen, die siche den TECHNIKER gaaanz groß auf die Jacke schreiben, besser E- Man geblieben wären. Der Praxisbezug ist aus meiner Erfahrung immer sehr wichtig und geht viel zu schnell verloren!!

Ich setzte Easy's ein, weil diese 'erweiterten Zeitrelais für winzige Aufgaben reichen. 

Und ich komm immer mehr 'auf den Trichter' mir mal privat eine Vipa oder 300er zum Spielen zu holen....

Übung macht ja den Meister/ Techniker...

Greetz


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 August 2007)

hallo,
@ andreas: 10% zustimmung, man z.b. eine steurung für einen fördertopf mit zeitrelais, und steuerrelais machen, oder einen reovib mit verwenden, oder eben eine logo was preislich das günstigste ist, der preis spricht für sich, und der verdrahtungsaufwand sinkt, auch die klemmstellen werden weniger, also weniger fehlerquellen, wenn man natürlich versucht ganze anlagen damit zu machen wird es mist.
was gefällt dir an der 200er nicht, ist für kleine maschinen wunderbar geeignet, die programmiersprache ist anders, fast wie mitsubishi.

und ein schlechtes s7-300 programm ohne kommentare, und wildes hin her gespringe ist genauso schlecht wie ein überkandieltes logoprogramm.


----------



## IBFS (26 August 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> .....oder einen reovib mit verwenden...


 

*REOVIB ist klasse!* Da kannst du dem Endkunden die Bedienungsanleitung direkt in die Hand drücken und Tschüß!

Das ist OUT-SOURCING  

Und die "Döbbelbauer" [sächs. für Topfbauer] brauchen keine SPS (oder LOGO), wenn sie sich in ihre "Döbbel"-Manufaktur zurückziehen um gescheite Einstellwerte zu finden 

..


----------



## Andreas (28 August 2007)

Hi, 
was ist denn REOVIB?

Die S7-200 erinnert mich irgendwie an die Logo... kein profibus Master... usw.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist denn REOVIB?
> 
> Die S7-200 erinnert mich irgendwie an die Logo... kein profibus Master... usw.
> ...


 
Dei 200 er ist auch keine richtige Siemens, sondern eien Texas Instruments.
Merkt man ja schon an der Software, halb gebastel, halb zusammen schmissen programmierung. Und man muss schon selten komisch sein eine CPU in die Breite zu entwickeln und so was wie PPI noch dazu.
Klar ist Sie der Mercedes unter den Conumer Steuerungen, aber ist und bleibt halt Conusmer Produkt. 
Ich kann ihr nichts grosses abgewinnen.

Sinnlos meist den QAzubis die 200er bei zu bringen wenn Sie danach natürlich weiterhin keien Ahnung von der 300/400 haben.
Da rate ich immer zu Logo und dann zur 31x.

Grüsse

PS: Ein logo Forum fänd ich cool, ich habe zwar nie Anwendungen für die Logo aber find es klasse was man mit den Miniding so alles machen kann. 

Frage: Gibt es mitlerweile eigentlich eine AWL oder Assembler Compiler für die Logo?


----------



## MSB (28 August 2007)

OK, für vernetzte Anlage ist die S7-200 natürlich nichts,
aber im Gegenzug ist auch nicht jede S7-300 mit dezentralen EA's ausgestattet.

Und sobald das nicht der Fall ist, ist die S7-200 im Grunde genau so für alles geeignet,
wie die 300er auch, der einzige wesentlich Unterschied der dann noch übrig bleibt ist,
das das Programm der 300er während RUN austauschbar ist, und bei der 200er nicht.

P.S. wenn du die S7-200 mit Profibus willst, nimm die Mitsubishi FX. 
Für die ist ein Profibus-Master verfügbar.


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> OK, für vernetzte Anlage ist die S7-200 natürlich nichts,
> aber im Gegenzug ist auch nicht jede S7-300 mit dezentralen EA's ausgestattet.
> 
> Und sobald das nicht der Fall ist, ist die S7-200 im Grunde genau so für alles geeignet,
> ...


 
die alten Mitsus kontne ich mal Programmieren, 
die sind ähnlich AWL von Siemens. Cool war das die nur normale RS232 Kabel brauchten. Ansonsten fand ich deren Bauweise, so komisch Hutschienenkompform (Ähnlich wie heute die C-Controls Htschienen Teile, nur noch viel länger) nicht so berauschend.


Eine 312c kostet mit kleinster Speicherkarte glaub im EK 280 Euro. Oder glaib 280 + 20-30 für die Karte.
Da hast für 300 Euro ne richtig coole Steuerung mit der du auch keienrlei Probleme hast.


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

*Vorschlag*

Wie währe es mit einen `Kleinsteuerungen & Bastellecke`


----------



## IBFS (28 August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist denn REOVIB?


 
*REOVIB  =  spezielle Steuerung für Vibrationsförderer (Linear oder Topf)*


----------



## Steve81 (28 August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich bin seit zirka 5 Jahren in einer Instandhaltung und musste schon die ein oder andere Sache mit einer Logo realisieren. Da war von der Simplen Prüflehre die 5 Sensoren abgefragt hat


dafür ist ne LOGO auch sinnvoll!


Andreas schrieb:


> bis über FU geregelte Lüftersteuerungen alles dabei.


und dafür eher nicht!


Andreas schrieb:


> Ich musste erstaunlich schnell feststellen das die Logo im Automatisierungsbereich echt garnix zu suchen hat. Die Projektdokumentation ist fürn Arsch, das Programm ist unübersichtlich, schlimmer gehts kaum mehr. S7-200 ist auch mehr schlecht wie recht... hat immerhin HMI möglichkeiten.
> Vor zwei Jahren kam ich dann in den genuss endlich mal eine größere Sache aufziehen zu dürfen (groß zumindest aus meiner Sicht, bin kein Techniker sondern stink normaler Elektriker/Elektroinstallateur!). Da bot sich doch mal die Ideale Gelegenheit mal die 300er auszutesten (315-2DP). Mit ein paar S5 Kentnissen und dem Handbuch war es auch garnicht so schwehr. War eigentlich das besste was mir passieren konnte.
> Da ich beim Steuerungsbau immer sehr Stark auf Betriebssicherheit und Fehler Diagnose Möglichkeiten Achte (ich denke das kommt aus dem Instandhaltungsbereich so mit) hat sie die 300er Reihe oder die Vipa Steuerung bewährt.
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn du jetzt ne Prüflehre die 5 Sensoren abfragen soll realisieren willst nimmst du ne 300er?


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

Musst mit der Logo mal bissel HMI spielen 
Das ist voll putzig mit den kleinen Display.


----------



## Steve81 (28 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Musst mit der Logo mal bissel HMI spielen
> Das ist voll putzig mit den kleinen Display.


 
Aber blos nicht Brille oder Lupe vergessen!:icon_eek:


----------



## BodyKra (28 August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist denn REOVIB?
> 
> Die S7-200 erinnert mich irgendwie an die Logo... kein profibus Master... usw.
> ...


 

Ließ mal aus dem Systemhandbuch



> *
> Master- und Slave-Geräte in einem PROFIBUS-Netz​*Die S7-200 unterstützt ein Master/Slave-Netz und kann sowohl als Master als auch als Slave im
> PROFIBUS-Netz eingesetzt werden, während STEP 7-Micro/WIN immer Master ist.​*Master​*Ein Gerät, bei dem es sich um einen Master im Netz handelt, kann eine Anforderung an ein
> anderes Gerät im Netz schicken. Ein Master kann auch auf Anforderungen anderer Master im
> ...


----------



## Andreas (28 August 2007)

HiLo,

ÄÄÄHHH Wie, Wo, Warum? 
Währ mir echt neu das es jetzt schon Profibus Master in der S7-200 geben würde! Aber egal... das ding is DOOF  

@Steve81
nene, für fünf Sensoren setz ich eine easy ein. Da passt wenigstens ein externes Display ran :twisted: 
Flexibilität ist alles...

Gruß
Andreas

P.S. Schad das ich das letzte Logo nach dem Blitzeinschlag nicht mehr Fotografiert habe. War hinterher ein Cooles Design. Ich versuch das bei Gelegenheit nochmal nachzustellen :twisted:


----------



## himbeergeist (28 August 2007)

hat nun wieder die Easy die Nase vorne? Ich bin vor 5 Jahren zur Logo gewechselt weil die Logo  mehr konnte wie die Easy. Mittlerweile habe ich mich bei Steuerungen auf Siemens und bei Befehls- und Meldegeräte sowie Schütze bei Moeller "festgefressen".

Schönen Feierabend, 
Frank


----------



## BodyKra (29 August 2007)

*Easy kann schon mehr...*

Hallo

 Easy ist schon nicht schlecht zwecks vollgrafikdisplay MFD usw
aber für kleinststeuerungen (um sich ein paar Schütze zu Sparen) geht nix über LOGO!.Analog sollte man sich sparen mit ner LOGO! zu arbeiten da sie nicht mal nen AE Filter hat. 

Andy


----------



## BodyKra (29 August 2007)

*zum eigentlichen Forum...*

So wie Maxi schon gesagt hat das Forum aufteilen in:

-Kleinsteuerungen(LOGO!/EASY/M3/usw)
-S7-200 (da doch sehr viele Fragen sind)
-S7-300/400 

Andy


----------



## maxi (29 August 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> hat nun wieder die Easy die Nase vorne? Ich bin vor 5 Jahren zur Logo gewechselt weil die Logo mehr konnte wie die Easy. Mittlerweile habe ich mich bei Steuerungen auf Siemens und bei Befehls- und Meldegeräte sowie Schütze bei Moeller "festgefressen".
> 
> Schönen Feierabend,
> Frank


 
Ich auch,
sehr gute Entscheidung von dir.

Habe mich auch, ausser bei Klemmen, auf die Anbieter Siemens (Steuerungen+ FU), Möller (Schütze, Taster erc.) und ABB (Sicherungen + FU) einegschossen.

Dazu eun bissel SEW, Lenze udn Danfos.

Damit kommt man in nahzu jeden grossen Industriebetrieb in Westdeutschland und Österreich sehr gut klar.


----------



## maxi (29 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> So wie Maxi schon gesagt hat das Forum aufteilen in:
> 
> -Kleinsteuerungen(LOGO!/EASY/M3/usw)
> -S7-200 (da doch sehr viele Fragen sind)
> ...


 

- Kleinsteurungen/Logikbereiche (Logo!/Easy/Ccontrol/ etc.)
- S7-200 AWL/KOP/FUP HMI
- Simatic S7 (S7-300/400 und alles was dazu gehört)
- maxi`s Bastelecke (Unmögliches bauen wir gleich, Wunder dauern bissel länger)


----------



## BodyKra (29 August 2007)

Klingt gut so.

Dann gibts vielleicht weniger streit untereinander.


----------



## zotos (29 August 2007)

Man könnte auch gleich für jede Siemens Bestellnummer ein eigenes Unterforum machen ;o)


----------



## IBFS (29 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Man könnte auch gleich für jede Siemens Bestellnummer ein eigenes Unterforum machen ;o)


 

bitte getrennt nach HW- und SW-Version und Auslieferungsstand !!!!!!


----------



## SPSTorsten (29 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> bitte getrennt nach HW- und SW-Version und Auslieferungsstand !!!!!!


 
Bitte nicht vergessen das ganze nach PLZ der nierderlassungen zu sortieren


----------



## BodyKra (29 August 2007)

*brrrrrr...*

...fängt ja schon wieder gut an.


----------



## SPSTorsten (29 August 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> ...fängt ja schon wieder gut an.


sorry, aber den musste ich noch bringen :twisted:


----------



## maxi (29 August 2007)

Bevor ein Threat dann gepostet wird muss voher ein CR antrag gestellt werden.

Wenn etwas zu einer Änderung an einer anlage gepostet werden soll, muss vorher ein 20 Kpfiges ECC Gremium drüber abstimmen


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 August 2007)

hallo,
das mit maxis bastelecke gehört hier nicht ins forum: nistkästen bauen, weidekörbe flechten, teppiche knüpfen, aus bierflaschen aschenbecher bauen usw. haben hier nichts verloren.


----------



## vollmi (29 August 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> das mit maxis bastelecke gehört hier nicht ins forum: nistkästen bauen, weidekörbe flechten, teppiche knüpfen, aus bierflaschen aschenbecher bauen usw. haben hier nichts verloren.



Was ist wenn die Nistkästen mit einer Klima und Lichtsteuerung ausgerüstet werden?


----------



## repök (29 August 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was ist wenn die Nistkästen mit einer Klima und Lichtsteuerung ausgerüstet werden?


 
dann auf keinen fall mit maxi.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 August 2007)

hallo,
geht nicht, leider, tierschutz.


----------



## vollmi (29 August 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> geht nicht, leider, tierschutz.




Man könnts ja mit einem automatischen Burgermaker kombinieren


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 August 2007)

hallo,
@ vollmi: sprich mal maxi an, ich glaube ihr würdet passen, also ich kann ich euch nicht folgen, der bedarf ist nicht da.


----------



## zotos (29 August 2007)

Wenn es mal die maxi-Bastelecke geben sollte muss das hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11370 unbedingt dort hin verschoben werden ;o)


----------

